# WMA Drawings



## big head (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anybody got notified if they got picked or not? I know it maybe a little too soon. I just can't stand the wait.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nope, not yet.


----------



## big head (Sep 1, 2010)

This is the part that I can't stand. The wait!


----------



## Dupree (Sep 1, 2010)

it will probably be at least next week before we know something. I know i got rejected on my wma deer, I will have 4 now. Im not sure where to go yet so I put in for joe kurz with no priority selected. Im just curious about fdr.


----------



## big head (Sep 1, 2010)

I usually find out out within 2 days. We should know something by Friday. Hopefully. It says on the website 3 days from the closing date Sept 1..


----------



## Milkman (Sep 1, 2010)

The deadline isnt until tonight at midnight is it ??

I went back and looked at my DNR emails from last year. It was 9/2 when the sent the one for WMA hunts and 9/8 when the one for State Parks was sent.

It will probably be similar this year.


----------



## big head (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm more worried about the WMA than the State Park.


----------



## Robk (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah, tonights the deadline for the entry.  won't be til tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## 2789britt (Sep 1, 2010)

i hope i get selected i used my two priority points to hopefully get a quota hunt at oconee


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 1, 2010)

Rolled the dice (all three points) on Ossabaw Island. Fingers officially crossed.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Sep 2, 2010)

check your accounts online to see if you were selected. I havent recieved an email but it looks like we were selected for "1st choice" any one else selected for choice 1?


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 2, 2010)

Yep! You can see your selection status online in the "Manage Quota Hunt Applications" section. It sure beats waiting for the email. I was drawn for the Dec. Ossabaw hunt. Can't wait!!!


----------



## fredw (Sep 2, 2010)

CharrDad said:


> Yep! You can see your selection status online in the "Manage Quota Hunt Applications" section. It sure beats waiting for the email. I was drawn for the Dec. Ossabaw hunt. Can't wait!!!



CharrDad, my party was drawn for the Dec hunt on Ossabaw also.  See you there.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)

Got drawn for Sapelo in December.


----------



## big head (Sep 2, 2010)

I got rejected. I'll try again next year. Congrats to everyone who got drawn. Hope ya get a biggun.


----------



## A. Taylor (Sep 2, 2010)

I got picked on my 3rd choice: Rum Creek Nov. 3-6


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Sep 2, 2010)

you can check at dnr site just checked got picked chickasaw nov 18-20  now hope i get picked roosevelt st park


----------



## Robk (Sep 2, 2010)

Griffin Ridge ML hunt again this year.  Whack em and stack time.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 2, 2010)

Nov Joe Kurz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilidawg (Sep 2, 2010)

My 3 buddies and me were drawn for the December Griffin Ridge hunt. Never been there but it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 2, 2010)

BF Grant Nov.3-6 again


----------



## Robk (Sep 2, 2010)

chilidawg said:


> My 3 buddies and me were drawn for the December Griffin Ridge hunt. Never been there but it should be a lot of fun.



hopefully it won't be under 10 feet of water this december like it was last year.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 2, 2010)

Saprelo Nov 4-6! Archery only an zero priority points used. I'm pumped!!


----------



## goob (Sep 2, 2010)

Anybody want to meet up? Im by myself for the Sapelo hunt December 2-4, and I dont want to miss out on it!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Sep 2, 2010)

Got drawn Clybel October.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 2, 2010)

How do you go about putting in for one?


----------



## Robk (Sep 2, 2010)

brownhounds said:


> How do you go about putting in for one?



missed your chance this year.  Next June go to GoHuntGeorgia.com and follow the quota hunt links to apply.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats to all who got picked!!


----------



## mat280 (Sep 2, 2010)

*quota*

yep, selected for Di-lane Oct. 6-9. I think this will be our 10th year. good luck to all


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 2, 2010)

B F Grant, Nov. 3 - 6!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 2, 2010)

Berry College Nov 3 - 6


----------



## carver (Sep 2, 2010)

35 Whelen said:


> B F Grant, Nov. 3 - 6!!



Me too,I haven't hunted B F Grant in 5 years, I've killed 2 nice bucks there over the years.Good Luck


----------



## buck down (Sep 3, 2010)

mat280 said:


> yep, selected for Di-lane Oct. 6-9. I think this will be our 10th year. good luck to all



I will be at Di-lane too!!!! This will be my 16th year!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 3, 2010)

goob said:


> Anybody want to meet up? Im by myself for the Sapelo hunt December 2-4, and I dont want to miss out on it!



Same here.


----------



## big head (Sep 3, 2010)

I got rejected for the State Parks as well.


----------



## BenP (Sep 5, 2010)

I got selected for the December 2-4 Sapelo archery hunt.  Woot woot!  This will be my first time there, so any tips would be appreciated.  Looking forward to meeting some of the fine people from Woody's while I'm there.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 5, 2010)

Fort Yargo, Nov. 30 and Dec. 1 also!!


----------



## goob (Sep 5, 2010)

BenP said:


> I got selected for the December 2-4 Sapelo archery hunt.  Woot woot!  This will be my first time there, so any tips would be appreciated.  Looking forward to meeting some of the fine people from Woody's while I'm there.



awesome, you should meet up with me and jsullivan. Our first time too. Should be alot of fun!


----------



## BenP (Sep 6, 2010)

goob said:


> awesome, you should meet up with me and jsullivan. Our first time too. Should be alot of fun!



PM sent to both of you guys.  Anyone else going to be there for the Dec. hunt?  We get enough people together and we can stage a Woody's cookout at the campground one night.


----------



## triton63 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Ossabaw Island, Dec hunt...I'm in!*

Finally, drawn for the island hunt.  Used two priority points but my buddy and I both were drawn.  Anyone with some suggestions for getting to the island? Are you bringing your own boat, hiring a local for transportation, etc?  Thanks for the tips...looking forward to a great trip.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 7, 2010)

Fort Yargo, Nov. 30 and Dec. 1, This will be my first Park hunt.
Any info for Yargo? Anyone plan on a scouting trip?


----------



## DDD (Sep 7, 2010)

Drew out Yargo on Nov. 30 and Dec. 1 myself.

I live 10 minutes from there.

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but don't they assign you a certain area to hunt?  I could be completely off base here, or is it first come first serve?


----------



## Deer.Chaser (Sep 7, 2010)

Ossabaw Oct hunt - archery only.  First trip to island, What to expect???


----------



## Echo (Sep 8, 2010)

Deer.Chaser said:


> Ossabaw Oct hunt - archery only. First trip to island, What to expect???


 

Beautiful scenery plus plenty of deer and hogs to hunt! The deer will likely be some of the smallest you've ever seen though. I killed a 1.5 year old buck over there that dressed out at 49 lbs so they are easy to drag as well!


----------



## minguez_78 (Sep 8, 2010)

I got selected for Silver Lake- 29 Dec-01 Jan. 1st time ever applying for a permit. makes me wonder if not to many people like to hunt Silver Lake WMA?


----------



## bassproshopper71 (Sep 9, 2010)

i've hunted island deer before at Sapelo. Those deer are very small. My buddy and I call them cat deer LOL. One of the bigger bucks killed on our hunt didn't weigh more than 80 lbs. One hunter killed a fawn. we gave him Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- for that. "the deer only weighed 12 lbs!"


----------



## bassproshopper71 (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry about that. Didnt realize that word was profanity.


----------

